# Just got an Android phone...



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

...And there's a lot to like about it. Theoretically, it can read epub and other formats my Kindle can't. But even with 4 different reader apps on there now, NONE of them will find the files I transferred from my computer. The directory list my computer allows me access to and what the reader apps see (those that allow searching any directories at all) are 2 entirely different things, and nary the twain shall meet, evidently. How do I get the books into a folder where a reader app can find them?

Even the Adobe reader app refuses to let me search for PDFs unless, I suppose, they are transported to the mystery folder it accesses exclusively. This is as frustrating as the Blackberry, so far.


----------



## MachineTrooper (Jun 22, 2010)

Victory! I now understand the problem, and found a way to solve it.

There are 2 "drives" on the phone--internal storage and the SD card. When connected to My Computer, one is accessed; while searching for files from within the app, the other is. I downloaded a free app called File Expert, which let me transfer the files from one to the other. It was very easy to do, with the right tool. May whoever created the File Expert app live long and prosper.


----------

